# Looking for a tool bag



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Nevermind.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Veto comes to mind.... Among others.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Forget that cheap wanna be canvas crap, buy a Klein 5152 and you'll have it for years. Mine is going on 24 yrs old.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The Klein holds a lot of tools as well.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks Mech, my keyboard needed more drool.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Thanks Mech, my keyboard needed more drool.


You're welcome. I have over 50 years of tool accumulation.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I wonder what mine will look like in 50 years.....inside a pawn shop I assume. lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I wonder what mine will look like in 50 years.....inside a pawn shop I assume. lol


I have some tools from my GGreat Grandfather. Better steel than new tools.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Some new stuff really does lack........quality.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Veto is not American made. Check out Occidental Leather.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

TGGT said:


> Veto is not American made. Check out Occidental Leather.


Jeez I didn't pay attention to that part. Sorry!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> Veto is not American made. Check out Occidental Leather.


The quality items from Occidental Leather cost a small fortune.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The quality items from Occidental Leather cost a small fortune.


I love their measuring tape holder, and was considering getting their electrician pocket pouch to replace my 2nd worn out CLC clip pouch. I'm content with Husky's rolling bag.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> I love their measuring tape holder, and was considering getting their electrician pocket pouch to replace my 2nd worn out CLC clip pouch.* I'm content with Husky's rolling bag*.


I liked mine and it still looks good but the bottom seams on each side have holes worn through them. It will hold pouches and things like parts boxes but small tools or parts will fall through.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

the Husky bag i posted can be zipped closed. the picture is ****ty.









there are also pockets on the inside


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Forget that cheap wanna be canvas crap, buy a Klein 5152 and you'll have it for years. Mine is going on 24 yrs old.


It's got no handle.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Like this? Plus it comes with a smaller bag inside.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I dunno, I can't force myself to buy Husky. I can't arrive on a job with anything that came from HD. Even if I buy material from HD, I take it out of the bag before I hit site.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

99cents said:


> I dunno, I can't force myself to buy Husky. I can't arrive on a job with anything that came from HD. Even if I buy material from HD, I take it out of the bag before I hit site.



Me too!! I'd feel like a handyman carrying parts into a job from the home center. I've cycled through the homer buckets so now it's just name brand spackle buckets or milk crates.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I dunno, I can't force myself to buy Husky. I can't arrive on a job with anything that came from HD. Even if I buy material from HD, I take it out of the bag before I hit site.


If you stop making people hire moving companies to remove everything in their bedrooms so you can rip up the carpet and sub floor, I am sure they will be so happy that they won't mind the brand name on the tool bag you use


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Aw, Hacksy, I love it when you talk to me like that :kiss:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Aw, Hacksy, I love it when you talk to me like that :kiss:


Should I eat my breakfast? I'm trying to save room for my word salad at lunch.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Should I eat my breakfast? I'm trying to save room for my word salad at lunch.


Certainly. Might I suggest granola, prunes and low fat yogurt?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Certainly. Might I suggest granola, prunes and low fat yogurt?


That sounds way too liberal for me. I'd rather have bacon and pancakes.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> That sounds way too liberal for me. I'd rather have bacon and pancakes.


Me too :laughing: .


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> Me too :laughing: .


I won't tell your cardiologist if you don't tell mine. This is what true friendship is made of.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I won't tell your cardiologist if you don't tell mine. This is what true friendship is made of.


Yeah, sometimes I go on a binge. I have lost my cravings for bacon and pizza, though. After you remove things from your diet for awhile, they don't matter anymore. I get sick of chicken and fish, though. Sometimes a guy needs to tear into a big slab of beef.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

HackWork said:


> Should I eat my breakfast? I'm trying to save room for my word salad at lunch.



I bet it's covered in cheese.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Scuse me, this is a private conversation.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

But it's delicious!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

chknkatsu said:


> the Husky bag i posted can be zipped closed. the picture is ****ty.
> 
> View attachment 90586
> 
> ...


This is a very common style toolbag, I had one from McGuire-Nicholas that I still use. The only problem is finding one made in the US. That is the condition you want, but I'm not sure how many options there are.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> It's got no handle.


I carry it by the rope, I've removed the clip as soon as I bought it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Yeah, sometimes I go on a binge. I have lost my cravings for bacon and pizza, though. After you remove things from your diet for awhile, they don't matter anymore. I get sick of chicken and fish, though. Sometimes a guy needs to tear into a big slab of beef.


If Hack really wanted to score points with you he'd send you a pizza from NJ. You would either want to move there or just give up pizza from anywhere else for life. :thumbsup:


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

i need a zipper on the bag with organizing pockets!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

chknkatsu said:


> i need a zipper on the bag with organizing pockets!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You might have to ignore your patriotism and buy the Husky bag. You are giving a little kid in an undeveloped nation a job. Think of the positives.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

TGGT said:


> But it's delicious!


Blech.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

99cents said:


> Blech.


I love it. Dense in protein about 15 grams per serving, keeps hunger at bay well to lunch. There's a high fat version I like to eat after a workout. But I am pretty liberal afterall.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chknkatsu said:


> the Husky bag i posted can be zipped closed. the picture is ****ty.
> there are also pockets on the inside
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Klein has this:










Inside:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Klein has this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like to be able to keep it closed in case I need to sneak some short cuts of 500 mcm off the job. :whistling2:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

chknkatsu said:


> i'm looking for an American made tool bag that is similar to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You work in NYC right?
Ill bet there are a dozen places within 5 miles of you that could replicate that bag for you in any material you could imagine.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The quality items from Occidental Leather cost a small fortune.


That's nonsense, you're not looking at the big picture.

I used to use the Klein bag you posted during my apprenticeship. I liked the bag, but I'd have to replace it about every 3 years. So after 2 Klein bags in 6 years, I bought the Occidental leather tote, that I've had now for 6 years and it looks and performs exactly the same as the day I bought it. I haven't done a thing to it, except tip it upside down every year or so and dump the accumulated dust and dried cow$hit out of it that comes with doing farm work.

So if you think Occidental is a small fortune, I beg to differ. I may have spent $230 on the tote 6 years ago, but what is that spread across 6 years? How about when it lasts another 6 years or more?

I'm not afraid to spend good money on tools. It's a simple formula I use.

Price of the tool/life expectancy=Is it worth it?

Some folks like the cheap stuff they have to replace regularly. I like the good stuff I can hang on to for a while.

If you figure you can only spend $94 dollars(amazon price) on a klein toolbag every 24 years, then that's your choice. It doesn't make everything else a small fortune though.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Klein has this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thank you. i didnt see this on their site


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chknkatsu said:


> thank you. i didnt see this on their site
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome bro, I have seen a couple different ones at H Depot made by Klein, orange and black but very similar designs with inside pockets.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Cow said:


> That's nonsense, you're not looking at the big picture.
> 
> I used to use the Klein bag you posted during my apprenticeship. I liked the bag, but I'd have to replace it about every 3 years. So after 2 Klein bags in 6 years, I bought the Occidental leather tote, that I've had now for 6 years and it looks and performs exactly the same as the day I bought it. I haven't done a thing to it, except tip it upside down every year or so and dump the accumulated dust and dried cow$hit out of it that comes with doing farm work.
> 
> ...



I was just going by the Veto price. Occidental is @$100 on average higher than Veto. I wouldn't drop $300+ on any toolbag.


----------



## lj973gm (Aug 30, 2012)

chknkatsu said:


> thank you. i didnt see this on their site
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The never ending search for the perfect tool bag, pretty sure they do not exist. 

Just snagged one of those 18" kleins 2 days ago on ebay for $25 plus 10 in shipping. 

Going to give it a try. Waiting to pick up a used Veto XL tech and give it a tryas well. Have the veto back pack but was not ideal for me in anyway. 

I love an aerial bucket but too many hands dig into the bucket since so many journeyman now travel light it seems. Made in the USA by estex, taller, real handles and better quality than the klein in my eyes. Great to hook on to the front of your scissor lift by the eyelets with hooks. 

http://www.jharlen.com/p-10363-large-splicers-hard-side-tool-bucket.aspx

Have the klein tradesman pro ultimate as well. Great bag just too big for most jobs and tasks, but if I am going out to a new job I swap over to it so I have anything I need for the first week. Pretty sure it is not US made.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lj973gm said:


> The never ending search for the perfect tool bag, pretty sure they do not exist.


I don't think there is one bag perfect for every job. That's why I have a few set up for different things. I believe that one needs a pouch for small jobs, a medium bag for installs, and a large storage bag for handling the unknown.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I carry it by the rope, I've removed the clip as soon as I bought it.


Can you show us how you carry it? With three ropes I cant see how you would be able to carry it.
Can you show us what it looks like full of tools?


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

lj973gm said:


> I love an aerial bucket but too many hands dig into the bucket since so many journeyman now travel light it seems. Made in the USA by estex, taller, real handles and better quality than the klein in my eyes. Great to hook on to the front of your scissor lift by the eyelets with hooks.
> 
> http://www.jharlen.com/p-10363-large-splicers-hard-side-tool-bucket.aspx
> .



I bought that exact one in black after I found JHarlen about two years ago. Started out with the Klien version which is a little smaller, but found this style to be the most versatile for me doing mostly service work. 

I agree with the other's comments about having an open tool bag and storing them in a gang box on a jobsite and preferred a toolbox for such jobs.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drewsserviceco said:


> I bought that exact one in black after I found JHarlen about two years ago. Started out with the Klien version which is a little smaller, but found this style to be the most versatile for me doing mostly service work.
> 
> I agree with the other's comments about having an open tool bag and storing them in a gang box on a jobsite and preferred a toolbox for such jobs.


Even when possible, I never left tools in a gang box over night. They came in with me and left with me.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Even when possible, I never left tools in a gang box over night. They cam ein with me and left with me.


I was always way to lazy to do that :laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

HackWork said:


> I was always way to lazy to do that :laughing::thumbup:


I dont trust it! I've heard of vans and boxes being sawed open.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

i ended up just getting the husky one...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

NDC said:


> Can you show us how you carry it? With three ropes I cant see how you would be able to carry it.
> Can you show us what it looks like full of tools?


I'll bring it back in and take pics in the am.


----------



## Palm (Jun 27, 2016)

Congrats on the decision. For anyone else considering a new tote, I recommend checking out the DeWalt One Touch 24" tool box. 










Caught outside in the rain or near failed plumbing? Rain tight. Concerned about the opportunistic thief? Padlock it during break. Tired of bags tipping over and rummaging through heaps of tools to find one item? It's tall enough to store hand tools inside vertically with a simple organizer rack inserted, but has a broad enough footprint to seldom get upended. It's narrow profile is nice on lifts and doesn't jut out far when wheeled around on a hand truck.

Just don't sit or stand on the middle portion--it's prone to flex to the point of cracking.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Palm, do you have a pic of that thing loaded?


----------



## Palm (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

That's a good setup. Where did you get that wire basket in there, it didn't come with it did it?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

NDC said:


> Can you show us how you carry it? With three ropes I cant see how you would be able to carry it.
> Can you show us what it looks like full of tools?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Palm (Jun 27, 2016)

splatz said:


> That's a good setup. Where did you get that wire basket in there, it didn't come with it did it?


Thanks. No, it's sold separately as a wire basket set, two were purchased for the large baskets to be zip tied together. A partition of corrugated plastic posterboard added after the photos were taken eliminates smaller pliers from falling into a basket opposite.


----------



## ElectricalOJ (Aug 14, 2015)

I've been looking for another new tool bag. I bought the 18 inch husky rolling bag, but I already filled it up. My problem is that I do service and solar work. I tried having 2 different bags, but it just doesn't work. I'm thinking of going with a rolling tool cart. Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

ElectricalOJ said:


> I've been looking for another new tool bag. I bought the 18 inch husky rolling bag, but I already filled it up. My problem is that I do service and solar work. I tried having 2 different bags, but it just doesn't work. I'm thinking of going with a rolling tool cart. Anyone have any other suggestions?


If your on the roof I would get a backpack specifically detailed for solar. 
I use a Klein tote for service and will roll out this rigid if im on site for the day









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectricalOJ (Aug 14, 2015)

zac said:


> If your on the roof I would get a backpack specifically detailed for solar.
> I use a Klein tote for service and will roll out this rigid if im on site for the day
> 
> 
> ...


I already own the Milwaukee backpack. I've filled up 4 bags in almost 3 years in this trade. I almost bought that ridgid set yesterday. I'm just trying to figure out what I can use to keep my hand tools in order. I have a ton of tools for a 2nd year apprentice.


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

Hey Mech,

Would you happen to have a Sprarton hacksaw laying around that you would like to get rid?

Regards,
Patrick 




MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

ElectricalOJ said:


> I already own the Milwaukee backpack. I've filled up 4 bags in almost 3 years in this trade. I almost bought that ridgid set yesterday. I'm just trying to figure out what I can use to keep my hand tools in order. I have a ton of tools for a 2nd year apprentice.


All apprentices seem to always tote around way too many tools. Same with first year journeymen. Are you sure you need everything you're carrying on a regular basis? Have you went through ALL of your tools lately and pulled out the ones that rarely get used or the ones the journeyman you're working should have instead?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I have a crap load of stuff I rarely touch in the van but my tools are just a stuff veto tp4 pouch bag and whichever cordless power tools I need....


----------



## ElectricalOJ (Aug 14, 2015)

Cow said:


> All apprentices seem to always tote around way too many tools. Same with first year journeymen. Are you sure you need everything you're carrying on a regular basis? Have you went through ALL of your tools lately and pulled out the ones that rarely get used or the ones the journeyman you're working should have instead?


The only thing things that I'm carrying that a normal apprentice wouldn't have are a cordless zawzall, Klein knockout set, and 16 inch channel locks. We work with a ton of 3 and 4 inch couplings for our commercial solar jobs. I don't carry that knockout set with me unless I know I need it. I only own it because I got a great deal on it. I always wanted the zawzall. I have no real reason why I own it.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Did you get the ko set at HD?


----------



## ElectricalOJ (Aug 14, 2015)

Majewski said:


> Did you get the ko set at HD?


Nope, I got it on ebay. It was $81,but nothing was wrong with it.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I found some for similar prices at hd but I'm mainly interested in Milwaukee! Lol


----------



## ElectricalOJ (Aug 14, 2015)

Majewski said:


> I found some for similar prices at hd but I'm mainly interested in Milwaukee! Lol


I have the ratcheting ko set . It's just like the one that Greenlee makes.


----------

